

React-vdom upgraded to React v0.12.0 - gcanti
https://github.com/gcanti/react-vdom

======
gcanti
Hello, I wrote this handy little library for testing purposes: you can extract
the vdom from a React component and test it against a JSON with simple tools
like assert.deepEqual() and without a real DOM. The extracted vdom has the
following type definition:

    
    
        type Node = {
          tag: string,
          attrs: object<name, value>,
          children: undefined | null | Node | Array<Node>
        }
    

If your component handle a private state, you can inject a state to test
different configurations.

This is an example of massive use in a form generation library:

[https://github.com/gcanti/tcomb-
form/blob/master/test/test.j...](https://github.com/gcanti/tcomb-
form/blob/master/test/test.js)

Hope it can help you too.

